# stupid wharf aquatics



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I just phoned to confirm i will be picking up my 3 ackies later on today and they just reply 'aint gone no ackies in'. Bastards. They could of atleast said there was a chance they might no get them.









Unless anyone knows somewhere else in the UK that sells ackies i need to think of something else...again.

The tank is 8', but only 18" wide so anything too big won't be able to turn around properly. I'm so pissed off i have been looing foward to getting them for months. I was going to enter potm too.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

What's ackies?


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

Did they tell you that they had them in for you???

carl


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

apparently they had said to my dad that it might be hard to get them, but i didn't hear.

Doesn't matter now i'm not angry anymore, i have something better (although i can't compare them).

A rough neck monitor! it kicks ass. I will have to widen my tank eventually but it shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

please post pics of the tank


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

That sucks,you not alone,my deal for my other 2 fell apart also,i guess the guy got more $$ from someone else,roughnecks are cool though.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> A rough neck monitor! it kicks ass. I will have to widen my tank eventually but it shouldn't be too hard.


 Cool, that makes two of us. Be sure to post pics.

-PK


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

heres the tank so far, i still need to add more cork bark etc but it needs sterilising first. Please point out if anything is wrong or can be improved substrate etc. Also there will be a hide on the cool end in about 5 mins.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

here she is. I'm guessing shes about 11" with the tail. She seems incredibly docile, shes captive bred too which is good.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

heres a crappy picture of her against my tank, i will take abetter one later.


----------



## labeo (Apr 3, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> heres the tank so far, i still need to add more cork bark etc but it needs sterilising first. Please point out if anything is wrong or can be improved substrate etc. Also there will be a hide on the cool end in about 5 mins.


 Those plugs look pretty dangerous


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

labeo said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > heres the tank so far, i still need to add more cork bark etc but it needs sterilising first. Please point out if anything is wrong or can be improved substrate etc. Also there will be a hide on the cool end in about 5 mins.
> ...


 nah, theres only the lamp and light from that socket. The lamp thermostat needs two plugs though for the timer clock, which is really big so i need that other block thing to fit them all. I will post more pics when i finish the tank.
If anyone knows any good sites about roughneck monitors i will appresciate it. Also i have read they are arboreal on some sites, and that they only go into trees to hide. That log on the floor is now high up so she feels safer, but is that enough?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Mine seems to be more fossorial than arboreal. I have two huge climbing areas that it rarely if ever uses. It will pursue prey up into the trees, but will ignore them otherwise.

My cage:








And its inhabitant:









Your cage looks pretty good. Do you have a UV light? I can't tell from the pics you provided.

-PK


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i don't have a UV light but i can get one. She is really fun to handle. I'm suprised how calm she has become, i've read on a few sites they are very shy. 
How long have you had your roughneck? Ho often do you handle her?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

I've had this one for about four months, it came in as an adult several years ago.

He's Ok once you pick him up as long as you're wearing long, thick gloves (think bird of prey talons, just not as strong a grip). If he's in "feeding mode" it's impossible, he'll bite anything that moves or smells good. I've only been bitten once, even though I was wearing gloves it was still impressively strong. If you relax your grip he bolts and will eventually perch on top of your head. Even mine doesn't usually do so they're still excellent climbers.

I don't handle him too much except during cage cleaning and similar. On warm summer days (85F+) I'll take him outside and give him the run of a small fenced area in my yard.

-PK


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

From My experiance they are very arboreal and do like a good amount of humidity.
Keep in mind these are a tropical humid air loving species.

I'd seriously consider removing any interior electrical devices to prevent future
problems, Better safe than sorry.

To bad you could not get the ackies, Those by far would have been much better
Monitiors to keep. Roughnecks can be a tricky animal.


----------

